# Midnight Purple TS 34



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi guys

Some of you may already know this very special R34. Little pic i took at Nismo Omori (2006) of it..first time i had seen this MP up close:smokin:

If you look close you can see Hyrev (paul) in the background:chuckle:











It used to live in Japan with the HipoGTR, and Dinos. It was created by “Bean” on this forum, and imported via Newera to the UK for Dave (Bean’s Dad).

Dave has asked me to post up these pics, to share with you all, Dinos pictures and article which was in HPI magazine.

Nice to have these stored on record for others to view and read:wavey:


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

Blimey Matt that was quick, thanks for doing that.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Stunning motor, you're a lucky guy Dave!


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

alloy said:


> Stunning motor, you're a lucky guy Dave!


Thanks I am, not for the car especially, but for having the son I have.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That is a lovely machine. What's with the trend of low rear wings? Is it so you can see? The engine is stunning, only the mix of THE best parts!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

A whole lotta loveliness, such a beautiful machine :bowdown1:


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

willrobdon said:


> That is a lovely machine. What's with the trend of low rear wings? Is it so you can see? The engine is stunning, only the mix of THE best parts!


Thanks for the comments, and yes the low rear wing is so I can see clearly, and if you look closely you will see it is set back on the car to enable the same down force to be delivered.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I need one of those sturt braces in my life!!!!! Love this car one of my favs!!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

TSDAVE said:


> Thanks I am, not for the car especially, but for having the son I have.


that has got to be the best quote of 2010! Even i feel proud and i'm not even your son!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing machine. One of my favourites, for sure.


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> that has got to be the best quote of 2010! Even i feel proud and i'm not even your son!


Brings a tear to the eye,:chuckle: a really nice comment though.

Thanks also to everyone else for their replies and generous words of appreciation.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I remember this car when it was still in Japan - A perfect blend of tuning and cosmetics for the road without excessive power - stunningly finished too. 
Was my favourite GT-R, until Hipo was revamped.

Dave junior and senior are both the nicest guys to own a car like this.
Humble and down to earth. Good to see you on the board!

Would be great if your's and Matt's cars can attend some shows together this year. Double jaw drops I think...


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Brilliant car. One of the few that is on my wall. I wouldnt mind getting another few copies of that magazine.... My car is featured in that issue also! I was hoping I would have gotten the centrefold but I didnt... BOO!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

omg..... !!!  *changing underwear, brb*


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I remember this car when it was still in Japan - A perfect blend of tuning and cosmetics for the road without excessive power - stunningly finished too.
> Was my favourite GT-R, until Hipo was revamped.
> 
> Dave junior and senior are both the nicest guys to own a car like this.
> ...


Nice to hear from you again Miguel, thank you for your kind words. I trust you and your family are keeping very well and you have a good Christmas and a prosperous New Year.

Perhaps in the coming year, Matt and me can get together at some function or other and show our cars as it would be quite an occasion.

All my best wishes, Dave.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Cool car. Have been in it and seen it up close several times. Fantastic to have such a car in the UK!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Dave, we will meet up and do a photoshoot of the hipo and this one.

here are some more pics dave sent me to post up

enjoy


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The paint looks amazing in some shots, but these recent shots... how much "glitter" have they put on the paint? That, in my eyes, spoils it a little bit  I didn't know MP3 was so glittery


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

LiamGTR said:


> The paint looks amazing in some shots, but these recent shots... how much "glitter" have they put on the paint? That, in my eyes, spoils it a little bit  I didn't know MP3 was so glittery


:chuckle: thats rain you muppet 

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh... wow, this is embarrersing!:chuckle: But you gota admit it does look like glitter!:shy::nervous:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No Liam it doesnt lol


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Article on this car in Japanese Performance out at the mo.

Lovely car.

Cheers,


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful 34 with a very good allround spec:bowdown1:


Terje.


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

Amazing R34


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Having been there with Bean and seeing this R34 built from the ground up, I can without a doubt say that this is simply a quality build. The attention to detail is outstanding and all the right parts have been used to make this a special street R34.

Your son is a class act, TSDAVE, and I really enjoyed sharing the passion that he has for building his GT-Rs. Congrats on a outstandin ride and I look forward to the show photos!


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

hipogtr said:


> Having been there with Bean and seeing this R34 built from the ground up, I can without a doubt say that this is simply a quality build. The attention to detail is outstanding and all the right parts have been used to make this a special street R34.
> 
> Your son is a class act, TSDAVE, and I really enjoyed sharing the passion that he has for building his GT-Rs. Congrats on a outstandin ride and I look forward to the show photos!


Gio, thank you for special comments, especially the one regarding my son.

I trust you are keeping well.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope my son does the same for me when he's a bit older


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great car and epic GTR featured so many times in the EU press thanks to Dino.

Its good to see it made it back to the builders family.

But was the last owner not Hyrev? I remember back in 2008 talking to Paul on the phone about this car, as I wanted to buy it for a client of mine.



Chris


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No 

Hyrev has daves other mp 34

To4z etc

That's in the USA now


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words - I just had it built based on the experiences I'd had and the expectations of what would make a good car on UK roads.
I'm glad that it's worked out well.

Great to see the comments from hipogtr and Miguel too - I hope to see you both soon.
Any comments re: cars from these two guys always make me want to do this... :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Bean, 

hope your well, been chatting to your dad about our cars and comparing notes 

il drop you a PM


----------

